

Things I’ve learned deploying PHP app on Amazon EC2 WAMP/WIMP stacks - edw519
http://www.dave78.com/2009/09/29/scaling-php-apps-on-wampwimp/

======
dryicerx
Is there a reason for using Windows over Linux for *AMP type server any more?

~~~
mbreese
Was there ever? I mean, they were running Apache, PHP, and MySQL. This makes
no sense to use Windows, especially when you factor in the extra costs for the
instance.

Sure, if you have some sort of Windows specific code you need to run, it
_might_ make sense, but even in that case, it could be easier to run N Linux
web facing instances and 1 dedicated Windows instance. For example, if you
needed to run SQL Server, you could still access it from the Linux boxes.

------
dogas
Lesson 1: Don't use PHP.

Lesson 2: Don't use windows.

~~~
w-ll
I wish I could down arrow you right now!!!

